# Ladder Fatality again.



## dingeryote (Sep 8, 2011)

OTTAWA COUNTY, Mich. (NEWSCHANNEL 3) – A 60-year-old man from Ottawa County's Polkton Township has died after a tree-trimming accident Wednesday.

Police James Blehm was out trimming limbs from a large tree in his yard in the 9000 block of Leonard Road around 5:15 Wednesday evening.

Police say Blehm was up on a ladder when a falling limb struck that ladder, causing him to fall more than 20 feet.

Emergency crews attempted to revive Blehm, but were unsuccessful. He was pronounced dead at the scene.


Man dies in tree-trimming accident | newschannel, ottawa, accident - WWMT NEWSCHANNEL 3

60yrs old. Probably lived through hell and high water. Only to be taken down by a branch in the end. Really sad.


If ya think ya need a ladder, ya need a climber or a bucket...Pay the bucks, it's cheaper than a budget urn filled with your carbon.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## deevo (Sep 8, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> OTTAWA COUNTY, Mich. (NEWSCHANNEL 3) – A 60-year-old man from Ottawa County's Polkton Township has died after a tree-trimming accident Wednesday.
> 
> Police James Blehm was out trimming limbs from a large tree in his yard in the 9000 block of Leonard Road around 5:15 Wednesday evening.
> 
> ...


 Sad indeed, i had a guy call me last week, wanted about 1000' hydro service line coming into his cottage trimmed. Said I am hiring you because my ladder doesn't go up that high or I would do it myself. i said well thanks, then he said to leave all the trees on the ground that are growing up under the wire and pushing it up for him to do! I said you know you may get electrocuted right? He said no because they are insulated. I said no they are coated, and if they are cracked you might get zapped. I was trying to prevent the owner from getting injured etc.... He didn't listen to my advice on anything. I finally said I am not interested in this job anymore and left. I did my best to save a guy a lot of trouble and pain and he didn't take me seriously. Told him to take his wild thing and go crazy! Yes that is the saw he had!


----------

